# lumières vertes maj/verr num ne s'allument plus!



## ARnooo (23 Novembre 2007)

bonjour,
les lumières vertes sous les touches maj et verr num de mon clavier ne s'allument plus
il s'agit d'un powerbook sous léopard
les touches fonctionnent mais sans lumière il se peut que je les active sans m'en rendre compte, comme quoi c'est quand même bien pratique
est-ce déjà arrivé à l'un d'entre vous?
merci pour votre aide


----------



## xanadu (23 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour
Préférences Système>Clavier/souris
Onglet " Clavier" (coche ou décoche)      
"Utiliser les touches F1....."
Par exemple : Si c'est coché : Touche "fn" + touche " num" pour avoir la petite lumière verte.
A part ça je ne peux pas te dire plus car je ne m'en sert pas.
@+


----------



## ARnooo (24 Novembre 2007)

xanadu a dit:


> Bonjour
> Préférences Système>Clavier/souris
> Onglet " Clavier" (coche ou décoche)
> "Utiliser les touches F1....."
> ...



non ce n'est pas ça j'ai déjà coché cette case par défaut
en fait mes touches maj et verr num fonctionnent mais elle ne s'éclairent plus
merci quand même xanadu


----------



## xanadu (24 Novembre 2007)

ARnooo a dit:


> non ce n'est pas ça j'ai déjà coché cette case par défaut
> en fait mes touches maj et verr num fonctionnent mais elle ne s'éclairent plus
> merci quand même xanadu


As-tu essayé au moins la combinaison de touches : "fn" et "num" ?


----------



## ARnooo (24 Novembre 2007)

les lumières sont revenues ce matin
je ne sais pas qu'elle en est la raison, j'avais pourtant éteint /rallumé mais sans succès
en espérant que ca va durer...


----------

